# Identificar Polos De foco de 12 voltios



## master20111 (Oct 5, 2011)

Buenas tardes Gente

 me pueden ayudar a identificar los polos de este foco de auto

su marca es: Narva Halogena H-4 DE 12V Y 90/100 watt

y si puedo prenderla con la fuente de una pc de 250w 

le abjunto la foto


----------



## jmgm (Oct 5, 2011)

de los tres terminales que tiene:uno es para luz de cruce o cortas,otro para luz de carretera o largas,y el otro es masa. comprueba con un polimetro continuidad entre en casquillo de la lampara y uno de los tres terminales,una vez que des con cual de ellos es masa los otros dos son los positivos
 ( en realidad son dos lamparas con masa comun). prenderla puedes hacerlo con cualquiera fuente que entregue 12v,pero la intensidad de brillo de la lampara depende de la potencia de la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Las lampara halogenas no tienen polaridad, ya que lo que se enciend es una resistencia y da lo mismo que al erminal comun le ponga el negativo o el positivo con tal que a los otros le coloque el que corresponde,

No tienen ningún misterio, ya que incluso pueden encender con 12VAC


----------



## master20111 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gracias por responder tan rapido (jmgm) (pandacba)

gracias ya entendi pero, probe con la fuente que mencione cuando conecto con los polos correcto en amarillo y el negro que son de 12 al hacer contacto hacer un chispeo pequeño y activa el fusible y apaga todo y se detiene el ventilador ¿ por que sera? ¿sera que no aguanta o le falta algun arrancador ?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2011)

master20111 dijo:


> ... probe con la fuente que mencione cuando conecto con los polos correcto en amarillo y el negro que son de 12 al hacer contacto hacer un chispeo pequeño y activa el fusible y apaga todo y se detiene el ventilador ¿ por que sera? ¿sera que no aguanta o le falta algun arrancador ?


El filamento de la lámpara* en frío* tiene una resistencia ~10 veces más baja que en caliente --> La fuente corta por sobrecorriente.


----------



## bebeto (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola master20111.

El problema de que tu fuente se proteja, es porque la lámpara, consume demasiado, podés probar ésta con una bateria de auto, y asi identificar cual es el pin de baja, y el pin de alta.

Saludos, espero te sea de ayuda


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola buen dia, con respecto a tu lampara esta si tiene polaridad es un común o negativo y dos positivo para la baja y para la alta, una forma de conocer las terminales, es alimentando dos patas, si encienden los dos filamentos, las patas que estas alimentando son las dos patas positivas y la estaría conectando en serie, ya que conoces cuales son las patas positivas, el sobrante es la pata negativa, alimentas el negativo y un positivo, ahora la lampara encenderá con mucha mayor intensidad, cambias la alimentación del positivo a la otra pata y debe alumbrar con una intensidad ya sea mas alta o mas baja, ya que tus filamentos son de 90 y 100 watts respectivamente, y podrás identificar cual es el filamento de baja y cual es el de alta, saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

V1k70rR

estas diciendo cualquier cosa, una lámpara no tiene polaridad, ya que si invierto su conección prendera del mismo modo, y si la alimento con CA también encendera aasi que estas confundido y confundiendo.

Que tenga un terminal común es algo lógico y no tiene nada que ver con la polaridad.

Tal vez no lo sepas pero en alguna època se utilzo el positivo a masa en los vehiculos y las lámparas no tenia problemas porque es más que obvio que no lo van a tener.

Lo que sucede es lo que dijo eduardo, la resistencia en frio es muy baja en comparación cuando esta esta en regimen, y esa es la razón por la cual la mayoria de las lámparas se dañan en el momento del encendido.

Si la pones a funcionar con un transforador electrónicoa para dicroicas funcinan correctamente, y estos transormadores no entegan corriente continua es alterna de alta frecuencia.

Espero que quede claro lo dicho *no tienen polaridad*


----------



## gca (Oct 6, 2011)

No tiene polaridad ,son dos lamparas en serie.
En caliente consume 9A en frio te pide un pico alto y te activa la proteccion de la fuente

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Otro más intentando vender verdura

No son dos lámparas en serie, son *dos filamentos con un terminal en común *que es muy diferente


----------



## gca (Oct 6, 2011)

Fue una expresion muy burda, simulan dos lamparas en serie con terminal comundentro de lamisma capsula.
Lo dije asi porque pense que el que abrio el temalo entenderia mejor.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Muy mal
Las cosas deben explicarse de la manera correcta y no antojadiza

Ya que al mencionar que estan en serie distorcionas la forma en la que en realidad funcionan
Ya que al ser conectas enciende un filamento mientras el otro permanece apadado y alli no hay nada en serie, luego cuando se enciende el segundo estos quedan en paralelo por lo tanto lo de serie brilla por su ausencia, por eso tu explicación confundira a quienes no conocen y debe evitarse


----------



## master20111 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gracias por sus explicaciones (Eduardo) (bebeto) y (pandacba)
ahora ya se que hacer voy a probar con una bateria de auto
ahh y  pandacba no le trates mal por favor a V1k70rR el solamente intento explicarme pero se equivoco 
este foro es para aprender de nuestros errores y superarlos de igual manera gracias tambien V1k70rR
saludos,


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

master20111 dijo:


> ahh y  pandacba no le trates mal por favor a V1k70rR el solamente intento explicarme pero se equivoco
> este foro es para aprender de nuestros errores y superarlos de igual manera gracias tambien V1k70rR
> saludos,



No lo trato mal, trato que vea, que se debe tratar que lo que aqui se vierte es leído por mucha gente y por lo tanto las explicaciones deben ser claras para que nadie se confunda, ya que si asi no lo hago se desvirtua el fin del foro, no cuesta nada detenerse un momento y plantear las cosas de forma adecuada, estamos  un foro técnico y no en una charla informal


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2011)

Exactamente!

Apoyo nuevamente al panda!

Son 2 filamentos en paralelo con 1 punto en común. y punto! no se discute más! shh, shh, calladitos!

Al ser filamentos resistivos no tienen polaridad. shh, shh, no se discute.

Y ojito que los estoy observando!


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 6, 2011)

y si mal no me acuerdo, los filamentos son asi !_! es comun, baja, alta


----------



## master20111 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gracias a todos y ya no se discute entonces jajaja


----------

